# Lilo unter zum laden von ubuntu und windows



## Patrick_1991 (4. Januar 2008)

Hallo!
Nach langem hin und her denken, und einer neuen externen Festplatte, habe ich mich entschieden ein bisschen meines Wertvollen Festplattenspeichers Linux Ubuntu zu widmen. Ich hab die neueste Version von Ubuntu, Gutsy Gibbon installiert, und das erste was mir auffällt ist der Grub Ladebildschirm von wo aus man ein Betriebssystem aussuchen kann.
Es gefällt mir schlicht und einfach nicht :-( und deswegen würde ich gerne Lilo installieren, nur wie das geht, da hab ich keine Ahnung mehr. Ich hab es zwar unter synaptic runtergeladen, weiß aber nicht wohin er das gedownloadet hat und wo er es installiert hat.

Kann man Lilo überhaupt ohne größere Probleme mit Ubuntu zum laufen bringen? Vergesst bitte nicht, ich schlag mich mit dem Betriebssystem erst eine Stunde herum .

Würde mich über schnelle Hilfe freuen!


----------



## the-preacher (11. Januar 2008)

Hi,
wenn es um das Design des Bootloaders geht, dann würde ich auf keinen Fall LILO einsetzen. Für Ubuntu gibt es extra Pakete, die einen grafischen GRUB-Bootloader ermöglichen. (splash und gfx-grub müssen dafür installiert werden, wie die Pakete genau heissen, musst Du mal suchen , bei SuSE ist das per Standard vorhanden)


----------

